# I want to Learn the Tree Business (Seattle)



## JohnVander (Jan 26, 2005)

*Looking for Work (Seattle)*

I'm currently working on my own as a landscaper/"tree service light" type operator. I really enjoy working in, and around trees; and I hope to get an ISA certification in April of this year. I would like to go to work with a skilled, and experenced crew, and learn the business from the ground up; ground man, rope man, climber or however you order the list. 
My tree work experence includes climbing, removal, pruning, and clean up. I have climbing gear (ropes, saddle, spurs, fig8, bigshot), and saws (Echo300,341, Husky 346xp, Sthil 064A, Silky Ibuki, Bahco polesaw). 
I'd like to work full time (but would start at part), So if you are looking for (or know someone is) a hard working guy, who will be on time, never call in because he's hung over, and really wants to learn, I'm ready to go.

Thanks
John VanderMolen


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 26, 2005)

Didn't you work with rbtree awhile back?


----------



## JohnVander (Jan 26, 2005)

Just for a day (I took some pictures,and did a little work), at the time I was still looking to keep my landscaping business going. I'm at the point now where I'm tired of wearing all these hats, I just want to do trees now.

John


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 14, 2005)

Give STP a call in Seattle. That should work well enough for you. :umpkin:


----------

